# Should i change my therapist



## kevin9xo (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi so i recently got a therapist who is (i think) really bad.. probably because I'm her second patient.. I got this therapist from a referral from my college and i feel like I'm not being taken seriously because at the medical center, theres plenty of trained therapists but i got the intern because i was a referral from college.

i think that they don't think i have a serious issue but i really think i do. My therapist told me i have anxiety but i know i have plenty of other things. also i have really bad panic attacks due to my social anxiety ( i almost fainted on the train) and my appointment to meet up with a psychiatrist is next month! I really need some medication because my transition from west coast wind to east coast wind gives me panic attacks too.


----------



## kevin9xo (Sep 2, 2014)

the wind is a weird ocd thing which makes me freak the hell out


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

kevin9xo said:


> the wind is a weird ocd thing which makes me freak the hell out


Go to Chicago.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I think a therapist is really only effective if you have some sort of connection (that sounds cheesy but I hope you get what I mean) with them. You have to have some sort of trust. At the very least you have to think they have the ability to help you and are taking you seriously. If you don't have that, then I definitely think you should try and find a new therapist.


----------



## kevin9xo (Sep 2, 2014)

yeah.. cause i really feel like they think I'm just some teen going through temporary feelings..

the thing is they are the only ones that let me pay in cash so i can hide it from my parents but I'm thinking of telling my parents so i can get a better therapist :| 

any tips on how to approach parents that will laugh at the fact that someone needs therapy :|


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

kevin9xo said:


> any tips on how to approach parents that will laugh at the fact that someone needs therapy :|


My parents didn't believe I had a problem when I first told them, but I was just really persistent. When I didn't let up, they started to take me seriously. I also pulled up a ton of legitimate sources about what I was telling them so I could show them how everything fit to me. A lot of it was stuff they already realized. They just didn't think it was as big of a problem as it was.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

kevin9xo said:


> any tips on how to approach parents that will laugh at the fact that someone needs therapy :|


You could...


*Point them towards some online resources:*
http://www.adaa.org/understanding-anxiety/social-anxiety-disorder

http://www.anxietybc.com/resources/social.php

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/social-anxiety-disorder/basics/definition/con-20032524


*Show them the scientific evidence*
http://www.franweiss.com/pdfs/cbt_social_anxiety_disorder.pdf

http://journals.psychiatryonline.org/article.aspx?articleid=174018

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0278584610000758


*Get a note from your doctor or therapist explaining to your parents that you have a legitimate medical disorder.*

*List and describe all of your panic attack symptoms, on paper if that's easier.*


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

If they are not truly listening to you or really hearing/understanding your concerns, I would think finding a different one would be better. I do agree that a therapist and patient should have a connection and understanding to each other. After all, therapy is a constant ongoing process. They are supposed to be there to support you through your progress. If they're not going to do that in the first place, then it doesn't seem like a good person to stick with. Good that you are going with your instinct  

Maybe try asking to switch to a different therapist at the same facility. That's a valid request.


----------

